# Dew Claw injury First Aid



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Hi peeps. 

Milly damaged her dew claw on her front right leg for the 2nd time on Wednesday and was hoping some of the more knowledgable folks on here could give me some pointers.

I think it's common sense that the wound has to be kept clean, so I've been gently bathing it in warm water and applying antiseptic cream (not sure whether I should do that or not  ). I also tried protecting the claw with a sock, gently secured with surgical tape, but I obviously didn't secure it enough and it came off before we got halfway round the walk. I've restricted her to onlead walks only until this morning, thinking that it might have closed over, but it opened up again, so I must have let her offlead too soon.

She has an appointment with the vet on Monday (earliest I could get), both for that and for another, unrelated problem, but obviously I've got to get her through the w/e - hopefully without infection setting in.

Anything else I can do for her until then?

TIA


----------



## francesandjon (Jun 3, 2009)

What kind of damage is it?

I would find a different vet if I had to wait 4 days for an appointment!


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

LinznMilly said:


> Hi peeps.
> 
> Milly damaged her dew claw on her front right leg for the 2nd time on Wednesday and was hoping some of the more knowledgable folks on here could give me some pointers.
> 
> ...


He may need to remove the nail or cut it back, Daisy has had to have it done a couple of times, however the vets so swift doing it hes always done it there and then in a second. She has had anibiotics too I think. Its a bit of a wonder you can get near it actually they are usually sensitive its so painful.

Best thing I think would be common all garden Cooled boiled salty water, You dont even need to bath or touch it, just irrigate it by pouring it over the area 3/4 times a day. That will flush any dirt or bacteria, and hopefully you can just do it when she is laying or sitting on the kitchen floor so you can wipe aaway any spills.


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

francesandjon said:


> What kind of damage is it?
> 
> I would find a different vet if I had to wait 4 days for an appointment!


Me too! I've just been to the Vets with Henry - he's sliced his pad quite deeply. Our Vet saw us straightaway - I wouldn't want to wait 4 days myself.


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Sled dog hotel said:


> He may need to remove the nail or cut it back, Daisy has had to have it done a couple of times, however the vets so swift doing it hes always done it there and then in a second. She has had anibiotics too I think. Its a bit of a wonder you can get near it actually they are usually sensitive its so painful.
> 
> Best thing I think would be common all garden Cooled boiled salty water, You dont even need to bath or touch it, just irrigate it by pouring it over the area 3/4 times a day. That will flush any dirt or bacteria, and hopefully you can just do it when she is laying or sitting on the kitchen floor so you can wipe aaway any spills.


Thanks for the advice. I'll do that.

Milly doesn't seem to be too bothered about me touching it. OK she has a woe is me, hang-dog expression but she does anyway if it requires any kind of grooming.



> What kind of damage is it?


Looks to me like it's split.


----------



## francesandjon (Jun 3, 2009)

henry said:


> Me too! I've just been to the Vets with Henry - he's sliced his pad quite deeply. Our Vet saw us straightaway - I wouldn't want to wait 4 days myself.


Poor Henry!

Wishing Millie and Henry speedy recoveries!


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

You should have the following in your FA box:

Sterile Saline solution pods
Melolin pads
Soffban
Conforming Bandage
Cohesive bandage

Clean area by opening up saline pods
Pat dry with sterile gauze
Place melolin pad over dew claw
wrap leg with soffban down and up including foot and above knee
Wrap with conforming bandage same
Cover with cohesive bandage

This will mean that the bandage will not slip off or fall down

Use platic bag when going outside for toilet purposes

This will prevent recurrence until you can see vet.


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

francesandjon said:


> Poor Henry!
> 
> Wishing Millie and Henry speedy recoveries!


Thank you! Henry is now bandaged and is to have grass-only exercise for a few days. He's going to miss his hour and a half in the woods in the morning!

Hope Milly is OK.  Claire


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Well, back from the vets. Milly's dew claw is inflamed, but not infected, so the vet's given me some ointment to adminster to the area twice a day, but ABs aren't needed. :thumbup:

Thanks everyone, for the advice and support.


----------

